# Wadkin Woodworking Machinery - Leicester - January 2014



## RichPDG (Jan 12, 2014)

Wadkin was established in 1897 by John Wadkin, along with his brother in law Mr Jarvis. This partnership was not successful and Mr Wadkin eventually left, after which Mr Jarvis was joined by Wallace Goddard. In 1912 Mr Jarvis died on the Titanic, en route to a meeting at General Motors in the US. This left Mr Goddard with a business in Leicester and no one to run it. Luckily he had a son that took charge and this continued until Mr Wallace died in 1927. In 2010 following the liquidation of Wadkin Limited, the intellectual property rights were purchased by Nottingham based woodworking machinery distributors and manufacturers A L Dalton Ltd.

Was good to finally get this site ticked off the list. Explored with two other non members that I happened to bump into right outside! This site is MASSIVE with lots to see and the main feature piece being the factory floor.


























































































































Thanks for looking!​


----------



## grant1991 (Jan 12, 2014)

looks fun to explore  and its brilliant its not been vandalised


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 13, 2014)

Love the wavey floor,great photos.The more I look at the chair the more I think it could be a important design![13]


----------



## mookster (Jan 13, 2014)

Think I need to get back here before it's sealed again as we missed a fair bit!


----------



## RichPDG (Jan 14, 2014)

mookster said:


> Think I need to get back here before it's sealed again as we missed a fair bit!



There's so much to see, I'm not entirely sure that I covered it all when I went.


----------

